# Cm7 A3 Install Issue - Tp Not Restarting In Cm7



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi. Initiated installing cm7 alpha 3, following steps in ACMEInstaller readme.

From a Windows7 PC terminal window, with C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\ as current directory:
ran the command:

novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller.zip

Command appeared to run in PC terminal. After a few moments, the large USB icon on TouchPad screen changed to small hp logo. Fifteen minutes later, the TP screen remained the same.

So disconnected USB cable and pressed power, Vol Up, and Home buttons at same time for length of time, but that did not restart device. Repeated restart device attempt and this time screen went blank and small hp logo again displayed, logo became animated, and TouchPad started up in WebOS. Everything appears fine in WebOS.

Any ideas why TP did not boot to cm7? Any suggestions how to boot into cm7 install or test if actually installed? Thanks.


----------



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

Issue solved. Have to extract ACMEInstaller zip file first!

The install process ran. Last two lines on screen:
no cmsinstall dir found, nothing to install.
Power off when ready.

I was expecting an auto restart into CM7. But I pressed the power button and ^[[4~ with flashing cursor displayed on screen.

Was the install I not supose to press the power button?
Waited several minutes but no change on screen with flashing cursor.

So pressed power+VolUp+home buttons. Still no restart. Then repeated and restarted and small hp logo displayed and WebOS started.

Then sutdown and restarted. Went right into WebOS. Still no cm7 showing up









So should I try to run the Install again and wait for TP to reboot itself?


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

You have moboot and cyanogenmod and clockwork mod in a file called cminstall on the root of your USB directory right?...


----------



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

Those three files are in /cmsinstall

Still same issue. So I deleted cmsinstall directory. Then recreated directory, and uploaded three files again. And ran ACMEInstaller.

Again, the last two lines of installer on-screen report:

no cmsinstall dir found, nothing to install.
Power off when ready.

Might this be a file or directory permissions issue?

I'm creating the cminstall directory via "InternalzPro" app and transferring the zip files via WebOSQuickInstall

The directions say not to extract the transferred zip files, which I have not. I assume the ACMEInstaller script is suppose to do that.


----------



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

What is the suggested method of uploading files to the cmsinstall directory created on the TouchPad?


----------



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

Nevermind. I had created the cminstall directory in the root, not in the media directory. cm7 loading now. Time to play and thanks.


----------

